# EPO, whos run it?



## sofargone561 (Jan 21, 2012)

just looking for some more input and experiances with it. I think i might have to go to some other forums for like bike riders and shit and not so mmuch body building to get more feedback but im just curious. Im thinking of running it in between the cycle i just ended and my next one


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 21, 2012)

Why? The endurance guys run it because they don't want to run anabolics due to the extra weight. Just run a 19 nor during your cycle and your reds will be high for a while. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 21, 2012)

TonyMack said:


> Why? The endurance guys run it because they don't want to run anabolics due to the extra weight. Just run a 19 nor during your cycle and your reds will be high for a while. Maybe I'm missing something?


 i want the boost in reds and the help in the cardio. Im going for recon marine and a couple buddies of mine seals, recon, rangers have recomended it and i dont take these guys litely.i also just started pct so my next cycle will not be for a while.


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh, I get it now. From what I understand, the protocol is to load in the beginning, then do a maintenance dose. The half life of a red blood cell is around 50 days, so if you over do it, and get your hematocrit above 55, you could be at risk for complications. 

So you will be in the service when using? Will you have a way to monitor your bloods? The reason I ask, the guys that do endurance sports for a living and use this stuff have access to doctors that know what they're doing. Safety is a concern with this compound. 

Good luck, and thanks for your service.


----------



## trackstar19 (Jan 22, 2012)

TonyMack said:


> Oh, I get it now. From what I understand, the protocol is to load in the beginning, then do a maintenance dose. The half life of a red blood cell is around 50 days, so if you over do it, and get your hematocrit above 55, you could be at risk for complications.
> 
> So you will be in the service when using? Will you have a way to monitor your bloods? The reason I ask, the guys that do endurance sports for a living and use this stuff have access to doctors that know what they're doing. Safety is a concern with this compound.
> 
> Good luck, and thanks for your service.


 Like this guy said, you really want to monitor your crit level while using EPO. It can be a great safe AMAZING endurance booster, but if you don't know what you're doing and accidentally raise your hemocrit too much... you will die. Your blood will become sludge. 

I used to use EPO for a sport, and it really is insane with how much it boosts your cardio/endurance/repeatability/etc. It makes the increase RBC from steroids look like nothing. Basically what you do is take iron supplements for a few weeks prior to starting your EPO cycle, to help boost your iron levels in your body. Since iron is what makes the RBC. You should monitor your iron level to make sure it's high enough before starting the EPO. You're also going to want a centrifuge machine that can take your hemocrit level, expect to pay $2-350 bucks for one. Take your crit level prior to starting the EPO to see where you are... for example... say you're at 42... a safe level to get up to would be around 50-52ish.

Then start taking say 3500IU of EPO e2d or e3d for 3-4 weeks. Check your crit level every few days to monitor it. After you get to your goal crit level just take 1500-2000iu's like every 5 days or so from there on out, your crit should remain at that elevated level for quite a few months. Expect for your endurance to legit increase by 10-20% easily, and expect to recover much faster. It made me look like a freak of nature when I used it in my sport of choice. All my teammates were bewildered at how much more endurance/repeatability i had over them. Also be sure to take a childs/baby tylonal every day while on EPO.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 1, 2012)

dont try out your new epo-muscles out running up a mountain before your ready.....a few people died that way


----------



## sofargone561 (Feb 1, 2012)

trackstar19 said:


> Like this guy said, you really want to monitor your crit level while using EPO. It can be a great safe AMAZING endurance booster, but if you don't know what you're doing and accidentally raise your hemocrit too much... you will die. Your blood will become sludge.
> 
> I used to use EPO for a sport, and it really is insane with how much it boosts your cardio/endurance/repeatability/etc. It makes the increase RBC from steroids look like nothing. Basically what you do is take iron supplements for a few weeks prior to starting your EPO cycle, to help boost your iron levels in your body. Since iron is what makes the RBC. You should monitor your iron level to make sure it's high enough before starting the EPO. You're also going to want a centrifuge machine that can take your hemocrit level, expect to pay $2-350 bucks for one. Take your crit level prior to starting the EPO to see where you are... for example... say you're at 42... a safe level to get up to would be around 50-52ish.
> 
> Then start taking say 3500IU of EPO e2d or e3d for 3-4 weeks. Check your crit level every few days to monitor it. After you get to your goal crit level just take 1500-2000iu's like every 5 days or so from there on out, your crit should remain at that elevated level for quite a few months. Expect for your endurance to legit increase by 10-20% easily, and expect to recover much faster. It made me look like a freak of nature when I used it in my sport of choice. All my teammates were bewildered at how much more endurance/repeatability i had over them. Also be sure to take a every day while on EPO.


 
thank you this is what ive been ttrying to get out of people. how do i check my crit level with the machine? after i stop taking the epo will i still see some gains for a while like they say? also how much childs/baby tylonal should i everyday? just one?


----------



## sofargone561 (Feb 1, 2012)

TonyMack said:


> Oh, I get it now. From what I understand, the protocol is to load in the beginning, then do a maintenance dose. The half life of a red blood cell is around 50 days, so if you over do it, and get your hematocrit above 55, you could be at risk for complications.
> 
> So you will be in the service when using? Will you have a way to monitor your bloods? The reason I ask, the guys that do endurance sports for a living and use this stuff have access to doctors that know what they're doing. Safety is a concern with this compound.
> 
> Good luck, and thanks for your service.


 thank you. i still havnt deterimited when i want to run it. I was thinking about running it before my next cycle but i think im going to hold off. well see what happens i need to do more reasearch


----------

